# Evolution in the Classroom



## Scott (May 4, 2005)

Interesting article:
http://www.christiansciencemonitor.com/2005/0503/p01s04-legn.html


----------



## Poimen (May 4, 2005)

I love this part:



> Some teachers say class time is now wasted on questions that are not science-based.... "I teach the limits of science," Mr. Peterson says. "Science does not discuss the existence of God because that's outside the realm of science."



I just have to ask: Who is this mysterious person or force that has imposed the immutable and perfect knowledge or discipline of science upon us? 

I seem to remember someone saying something about surpressing the truth in unrighteousness....

[Edited on 5-5-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Mean Old Man (May 5, 2005)

There is a related article, which deals specifically with the evolutionists' boycott of the hearing over the science curriculum in Kansas. The evolutionists are apparently upset about the "Intelligent Design" movement being pushed by the political right. Leaders of the movement claim no religious affiliation. They simply maintain that, scientifically speaking, life is too complex to not have some sort of intelligence guiding its design. You can see the entire article here.

According to the article, Christians have "latched onto" this movement, which makes me wonder: is this is a good thing or a bad thing? Should Christians associate themselves with a movement designed to counter an anti-Christian doctrine concerning creation even though it fails to acknowledge the true Creator? Is this a compromise on our parts? Thoughts?


----------



## tdowns (May 5, 2005)

*Compromise*

As a Christian, it might be a compromise for me, but as a Science Teacher I would love it.
It drives me nuts to read these text books that teach evolution and millions of years as if they were fact. It would be nice to at least be able to present the "option" that a creator exists. As a Christian/Science Teacher, I can use that as a spring board. I would love it if they would just put that one sticker in the front of the textbooks, that states, "Evolution is only theory". And give the young Earth evidence at least a mention. But nothing. From the text, you'd think old age earth and evolution were as fact as gravity.

Of course, I find other ways to bring up the topic....


----------

